# problem.



## Draston (May 7, 2007)

I'm constrained on space and when I harvest my plants I know I need to cut it at the stalk and then hang it upside down until it drys out and then start the curing. My problem is this...

I only have one closet that I can dry my stuff out in. The problem is though that once I harvest this crop while its drying out I want to start my next crop so once its done drying my next crop is way into its startings.

Is there something other than hanging that I can do to dry it out and it be optimal for the smoke and THC? If not I can always wait a while until it drys fully if need be.


Also about curing. Let me see if I get this right, I take it after I've dried it by hanging it and then cut the buds off and put them in air tight jars. Once they sit there for 5 days take them out and let them sit for 5 days on a plate in a dark cool place. Then once I do that rinse and repeat as much as necessary. Is that correct?


----------



## overgrow420 (May 21, 2007)

After cutting them at the stalks I have found it easier to trim right away while still wet, saves resin glands and is just way easier. If you dont have  any room you can get metal screens and lay the buds spread apart and make sure air can pass underneath the screen. After the stems snap and not bend then put them in mason jars and keep until you finished smoking . Open the jar lids once or twice daily to let all moisture and stale air out. Store in a cool dark place.Be sure to keep your clippings to make hash with.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (May 22, 2007)

Old timers have always told me not to cut the stalk, so I don't. I pull up roots and all. Then clean all the dirt off and trim off all the fan leaves and hang upside down. Then after you allow them to dry like that for several days and the stems are "woody", then trim up the buds and go on with the curing. As far as alternative ways, why not just delay your next crop for a week or so?


----------



## jb247 (May 23, 2007)

Take a cardboard box, cut slits in the sides ever inch and a half along both sides of the box. Weave a piece of string, or fishing line back and forth thru the slits and hang your trimmed, green buds inside, cover with a paper bag. Check them every day, and when the stems snap when you bend them, put them into the paper sack for a couple of days. During the whole process you have to let the buds air out by taking the bag off the box for 15 min. at least, a day. When they are in the paper bag open the top of the bag for a bit. Then they go into jars, open them everyday for a week or so, then every two days for two or three weeks, and voila, you'll have some nice cured bud. Just be aware of the fact that during curing you always have to watch for mold. Good curing is sooooooo important.

Good luck...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## Draston (May 23, 2007)

jb247 said:
			
		

> Take a cardboard box, cut slits in the sides ever inch and a half along both sides of the box. Weave a piece of string, or fishing line back and forth thru the slits and hang your trimmed, green buds inside, cover with a paper bag. Check them every day, and when the stems snap when you bend them, put them into the paper sack for a couple of days. During the whole process you have to let the buds air out by taking the bag off the box for 15 min. at least, a day. When they are in the paper bag open the top of the bag for a bit. Then they go into jars, open them everyday for a week or so, then every two days for two or three weeks, and voila, you'll have some nice cured bud. Just be aware of the fact that during curing you always have to watch for mold. Good curing is sooooooo important.
> 
> Good luck...
> 
> Peace...j.b.


 
Thats a good idea but I think i'm going to just postpone my next crop by a week and cry them out like I should...


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 23, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> Then once I do that rinse and repeat as much as necessary. Is that correct?


 
What do you mean, "rinse"??????????????


----------



## TheStickyIcky (May 23, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> What do you mean, "rinse"??????????????



I think by "Rinse and repeat" he just means to repeat that process as much as needed. I hope.


----------



## Draston (May 25, 2007)

yeah thats what I meant... . Sorry for the confusion.


----------

